# Never Use Gasoline To Clean Your Parts!



## jbetts13

Gas cleans good, but it's extremely flammable, making it too dangerous to handle. The best (and safest) way to clean an engine block and its parts for rebuilding is to wash all parts with cleaning solvent (or mineral spirits, which is better known as paint thinner). Or, use a heavy duty oven spray cleaner (such as EASY•OFF Oven Cleaner) to clean the stubborn oil and dirt mixture that gets deposited onto an engine. Just spray the parts thoroughly, let set overnight, then blast the grime off with a high pressure (water) washer. If this doesn't work, take the parts to an automotive machine shop and have them "hot tanked."


----------



## balmoralboy

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *
> 
> At 70 years old, you'd think a person would know better. *


Heck, he got away with it for 50 years! What more proof do you want?


----------



## freebird

Also to add, brake cleaner works well and is cheap.


----------



## Live Oak

Gas is OK to use but just use it outside in the open air and on a concrete drive or some other provison to catch any spillage and allow it to evaporate. Best way to clean the block is to have it hot tanked.


----------



## Michael

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *Heck, he got away with it for 50 years! What more proof do you want? *


And all it takes once to be going to a funeral. Not trying to be morbid but if you really think about gas is the wrong choice. There is lots of alternates to use that do a great job cleaning parts and are just as effective. I have around vehicles and aircraft since I was 16 years old (over 30 years) and have never used gasoline to clean anything and working around it there are certain things I will not do. The other one is someone using gas as a starting fuel for a burn pile. I just try and stay away from the person is trying to reduce the gene pool. I have seen diesel also used and it is tons safer to use in this manner and burns longer to get the fire going.


----------



## Carm

OOOOOOO. Gas on a burnpile... Ummmm explosion comes to mind. Michael, its a shame gas is so bad, good ole 100LL works great!


----------



## sooner

I clean parts with gas and loving dousing it on piles of weeds on my property


----------



## ftorleans1

Wow, Just the thought of using gasoline as a cleaner freaks me out!!! I'm sure lots of folks have used it as a cleaner however, I won't. Kerosene and Diesel are much cheaper than store bought cleaners and a whole lot less volatile as compared to gasoline....


----------



## pogobill

sooner said:


> I clean parts with gas and loving dousing it on piles of weeds on my property


I'm by no means a "green" dude, but I try to do what I can. I don't put anything on the ground around here that could impact the quality of my drinking water or anyone else's. And, if it weren't for weeds, my yard wouldn't be green in the summer! Can't tell the difference from the road, and it stays green all summer... never watered anything around here except the critters!
Worked with a young lad many years ago that thought that gasoline was the greatest and handiest cleaner he had around his garage... until he and his friend were cleaning an oil spill from the shop floor with gas.... the electric exhaust fan kicked in.....Most of his facial features were missing and so were his ears. Nicest kind of guy you could meet, what a horrific ordeal to go through.
Think about what you are doing before you take that step cause it'll get you "sooner"..... well you know the rest!


----------



## ftorleans1

Folks, Pay attention to pogobills remark. I too, Knew a fellow 20 some years ago who was trying to clean a oil stain from his shop floor using gasoline and not realizing the fumes had accumulated along the floor to such a concentration that when the shop compressor kicked on, It triggered a mini explosion with a firestorm. He was deformed for life............ No ears, Eye brows burned so badly that he no longer has eye brows. Screwed up his eyelids and has almost no sense of smell.

A lot of folks don't really understand the "Fuel Load" and "Thermal Load" associated with gasoline... It has no conscience as to what it burns if a spark sets it off...

Respect gasoline. Otherwise, You may end up paying dearly for life. If you still have a life!


----------



## farmertim

Just read my signature!!!!


----------

